# Is it true that a red glow in eyes when light reflects them is only found in Sables?



## foreverjustaphase (Nov 26, 2013)

Are there any other rabbit breeds that eyes glow red when light reflects them? I'm trying to determine my rabbit breed, and I believe my rabbit may be an American Sable. Does the fact her eyes glow red confirm that? Here is a picture of her taken with flash:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 26, 2013)

A red cast to the eye isn't particular to one breed or color. It's typically found in shaded colors (sable points, seals, siamese sables), which would include the American Sable breed. However, those colors are found in many other breeds too. I've had several black rabbits who also had a red cast to the eye, and I believe it's common to colors like chinchilla too.

Your rabbit looks like a mixed breed bunny. It's hard to determine what lineage may be behind her.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh, hmm, thank you. I really wish I could figure it out. I love her no matter what breed she is, but I'm also really curious about it.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 26, 2013)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Nov 27, 2013)

She is five pounds and six ounces and is approximately a year and a half old.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=78120 This is the first post I've made trying to determine her breed/mix.


----------



## ladysown (Nov 27, 2013)

rabbits with chocolate in their background also have their eyes glow red in them.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 27, 2013)

foreverjustaphase said:


> Are there any other rabbit breeds that eyes glow red when light reflects them?



If what you're asking about is the "redeye" effect in that picture, not only is it not limited to American Sable rabbits, it's not even limited to rabbits. All mammals' eyes reflect direct light. That's why you can see deers' or raccoons' eyes on the road at night - although, depending on the species, some "redeye" is really green or yellow or some other color. Even people exhibit redeye if the camera has the flash mounted very near the lens. 

That is caused by the rearmost portion of the eye, the retina, being reflective. When the light source hits the eye directly it can enter the pupil, bounce off the retina, and come right back out to the camera. 

We have a thread in our Camera Corner forum about this effect and how to minimize it: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f72/photographing-rabbits-red-eyes-44418/

As to your bunny, it does not look like an American Sable to me. The following is the American Sable page on our soon-to-be-released "What breed is my bunny?" identification key here on RO:

*American Sable*

The American Sable's fur is a dark sepia brown color on the ears, face, back, legs and upper side of the tail. This shades off to a paler shade of brown on the rest of the body. American Sables have an ideal adult weight of 7-10 pounds. 

The American Sable rabbit is a rare breed. According to the Rabbitgeek.com list, based on ARBA registrations, they are no. 10 on the rarest breeds list.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2013)

Red eye in pictures is generally caused by the reflective layer in the eye reflecting back the light along with the red color rom blood in the choroid layer. 
With animals you'll often get eyeshine back which can be blue, green, etc. and is caused by the light reflecting off the tapetum lucidum in the back of the eye (unless you're a human or a pig because those species lack a tapetum).


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, thank you very much. I can most likely cross out the idea of American Sable from what possible lineage may be behind her... Others on my first post are saying Havana, so maybe that is it. Three people have also said she looks like a standard mixes breed but I talked to the owner I got her from and she said she got her from a pet store who claims to only sell purebreds?


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Nov 27, 2013)

The owner doesn't know what she is though.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 28, 2013)

foreverjustaphase said:


> Okay, thank you very much. I can most likely cross out the idea of American Sable from what possible lineage may be behind her... Others on my first post are saying Havana, so maybe that is it. Three people have also said she looks like a standard mixes breed but I talked to the owner I got her from and she said she got her from a pet store who claims to only sell purebreds?



The only way to know for sure about an animal is to purchase one from a reputable breeder. We can make guesses based on color (sometimes), size,or body type, but mix breeding rabbits generally takes away any defining characteristics. It only takes one generation to lose discernible features. So, even a guess is just a guess. 

Havanas, American Sablesactually, many rabbit breeds are unlikely to wind up as pets unless they're purchased directly from someone who raises them. The breeds more commonly found will be dwarf breeds, smaller marked breeds (Dutch) or commercial breeds (Californians and mixes). My guesses usually gravitate toward those breeds for that reason.


----------



## Rainbow_Foxes (Dec 1, 2013)

That glow is in ALL animals with eyes. Even humans have that reflection when you use flash on a camera. Your dog's eyes will reflect, your cat, a horse, a frog, everything.


----------

